
Critical Security Vulnerabilities/Backdoors Found in AMD Ryzen and EPYC Products - tekni5
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180313005893/en/AMD-Processors-Severe-Security-Advisory-Announced-CTS
======
tekni5
Here is the official page for it:
[https://www.amdflaws.com](https://www.amdflaws.com)

Whitepaper found here:
[https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf](https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf)

People across various discussions are suggesting that the purpose & origin of
these findings seem suspicious.

